

Ask HN: Is the Adobe Packager for iPhone a viable option? - neovive

Building upon an earlier discussion from today (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2201706), is it worth considering the Adobe Packager for iPhone for porting existing Flash content to the iPhone?  The ongoing issues between Apple and Adobe, the potential performance concerns and the sparse web page (http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/packagerforiphone) would lead one to assume that the packager might not be well supported in the future.
======
benologist
You should ask over at <http://www.flashgamelicense.com/> in their forums,
1000s of flash game devs there, some will have used the packager.

